

Ask YC: Looking for a web 2.0 designer from Toronto, Canada - shayan

Hello, 
I am currently working on a website project and need to create a demo.  I have the structure of the site and also I know what goes where on each page.  I need someone with good design skills and also a good understanding of web 2.0 sites so s/he can do the interface design for the site.<p>At this point the goal is to make a demo of the product in order to show to VCs and others, so we need to make the pages first and then bring them to life with flash.  Hence, we either need to find someone with both design and flash skills or just one of the two.<p>We are located in Toronto, Canada.  Please let me know if you are interested to work on such a project or if you know anyone that would be.<p>Thank you,
you can either email me at shayan@dineorwine.com
or call me at 416-824-1404
======
ScottWhigham
I don't know if you've gotten any folks responding but, in case not, I thought
I'd suggest craigslist. I'm not a huge fan of CL for finding employees but for
this type of work it can't be beat.

<http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/web/>

I'm sure you knew that already but, when I searched for "dineorwine" and
didn't find anything there, I thought I would suggest it.

Good luck!

~~~
shayan
thanks Scott .. I did look at CL and didn't find anything crazy, but you are
right if I put up a post that might change things

------
rms
True interface experts are hard to come by, especially when you have a budget,
but another site you can try is <http://www.programmermeetdesigner.com>

~~~
shayan
I agree and thanks for the link I'll see what I can find there

